# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Smartphone-Vergleich: Welches Handy ist das beste?



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Smartphone-Vergleich: Welches Handy ist das beste?*

						Das gute alte Telefon hat im Laufe der Jahre einen langen Weg zurückgelegt. Heutzutage ist das moderne Smartphone der Mittelpunkt unseres digitalen Lebens. Da das Smartphone einer unserer wichtigsten Alltagsgegenstände ist, kann es manchmal schwierig sein, das richtige Modell auszuwählen. In unserem Smartphone-Vergleich erfahren Sie, worauf Sie beim Kauf Ihres neuen Handys achten müssen und welche Smartphones aktuell besonders empfehlenswert sind.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Smartphone-Vergleich: Welches Handy ist das beste?*


----------

